
IVP’s Chaffee: Why I Invested In Twitter - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/13/ivps-chaffee-why-i-invested-in-twitter/
======
Retric
Ok, he just invested money into company's because they are like other
companies, that don't make money, in a recession. That seems like a really
stupid thing to do but if the odds are 1 in 5 that it sells for as much as
YouTube it might be a good bet.

------
mikeryan
"Twitter is a new type of media property, pure and simple. He (conveniently)
puts it in the same category as YouTube or Facebook."

Common thread? Huge web properties that don't have a business model.

~~~
brandonkm
Indeed. I thought calling twitter 'a new type of media property' may be hyping
it up a bit too much. A more appropriate description would be 'a really
popular web app'. This investor may be getting ahead of himself. +$35 million
will buy the twitter team time to devise a business model, but how successful
that business model will be remains yet to be seen.

------
moe
_4\. Scalable. (Don’t laugh)_

HAHA.

